# Six Hundred..woo hoo yeah hah..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

The big 600 I swear I'll quit posting on here when I hit 50,000 posts..:lol:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The big 600 I swear I'll quit posting on here when I hit 50,000 posts..:lol:



31.8 posts/day???? You are obsessed.


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 11, 2007)

And nearly 2 dozen of them had actual content.

Seriously, posting a lot is fine.  Posting about posting is just silly.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 11, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> And nearly 2 dozen of them had actual content.
> 
> Seriously, posting a lot is fine.  Posting about posting is just silly.




And you are doing what?


----------



## koreshot (Sep 11, 2007)

At least it wasn't "Six inches...woo hoo!!"


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 11, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree !  If you're going to post something - at least make it worthwhile for others to read, andto  justify your efforts


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

19 days ago
I was thinking about snow
and Greg showed me where to go

I found a site called Alpine Zone
wow I was at home
posting posting everyday
I have so much freaking stuff to say

GrilledSteeze done skied again
On the internet I don't need a pen
gonna be a Wonder Year minus Fred Savage
100 ski days to me is average
making that cabbage selling tombstones
head is spinning like wheels on chrome..

That's all for now..Homeboys and Homegirls..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

2Planker said:


> I whole heartedly agree !  If you're going to post something - at least make it worthwhile for others to read, andto  justify your efforts



Whatever..I just post what I want when I want on the intranetz...I don't have 13k posts on PASR posting only quality stuff..


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whatever..I just post what I want when I want on the intranetz...I don't have 13k posts on PASR posting only quality stuff..



And this is exactly why the Ignore List was created.


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> And this is exactly why the Ignore List was created.



You're going to want me on your ignore list.  3000+ posts and _none_ of them contained any point or quality of any kind.  I set the bar high in that regard...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this is a test...shows who is really tolerant and easy going and who might be a tad bit wound too tight.

So GSS...boxers or briefs, what's the story.....:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think this is a test...shows who is really tolerant and easy going and who might be a tad bit wound too tight.
> 
> So GSS...boxers or briefs, what's the story.....:lol:



For sure..it's the same on PASR..I have tons of fans and groupies but there are also plenty of nit-picky, anal, wet-blankets who don't appreciate my humor..As for the underwear.  I wear boxers..I've got to keep my sperm count up..so one day I can make some lil GrilledSteezes..lol..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> And this is exactly why the Ignore List was created.



I don't get why people need to tell other folks they are going to ignore someone. If they are bothering you just hit ignore and move on.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For sure..it's the same on PASR..I have tons of fans and groupies but there are also plenty of nit-picky, anal, wet-blankets who don't appreciate my humor..As for the underwear.  I wear boxers..I've got to keep my sperm count up..so one day I can make some lil GrilledSteezes..lol..



Internet groupies. You must be so proud.

:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Internet groupies. You must be so proud.
> 
> :beer:



They come out of the woodwork in real life...you should have seen the parking lot at Blue on Gaper day..April Fools..Here's the thread from that day...

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8609

I love writing trip reports..

For those too lazy to read the entire thread..here's my post on the days festivities..

Hey All,

Today was definitely one of the better ski days ever. I arrived at the lower lot of Blue moutain with a bag of ice from Sheetz, alot of beer, and a ghetton ass'd cooler from my parents basement. I told myself that I couldn't have any beer until after I skied 10 runs because 10 runs would put me over the vertical feet that I skied last season. I first skied 2 laps on Razors with Atomic Jeff, Shady Shadows,Toast,nuckleD on Razors. The snow was very fast and easy to carve and it was raining. Then I ran into Bob and Sexkitten and skied some runs with them. Sweet cord was had on Lazy Mile, Main Street, and Switchback. Then I met back up with the rest of the crew and NiftynShifty and BigDaddy also skied/rode a few runs with us. After 10 runs I went to the parking lot and the only person who wanted to have a beer with me was BobLikesCats..I also had a shot of Jaegermeister with Sexkitten and it was back on the slopes and Zonked also was in the hizzle grilling up some steeze. From 9:30AM-10:30AM I was skiing on my 195 length Saloman X-scremes which Shady Shadows enjoyed but Atomic Jeff didn't like. At this point I was wearing my backpack so I had beer with me. At 10:30AM it was back to the parking lot for more beer, some champagne, and a soft preztal..even Barb joined us for some fun and I got to watch her shred the gnar. I saw Reynard around this point.

Barb quit around 11:00Am and let me wear her homemade skirt which got mad gaper looks from the peanut gallery. After a few more runs we all headed over to the pond skimming and me, Shaodws, Bob, Zonked, and Sexkitten took the vista chair up for a prime spot to watch the pond-skimming. All in all pond-skimming was kind of weak. The pond was very easy to skim over and there was only one girl wearing a bikini. I got pierogies in the main lodge...made to order..then I saw mo-fos Matt-Stunt and Big-Ben and they insisted that I try tog et on the microphone at the pond skimming. I said the when I say make some you say noise bit that seems to only work at Bar Mitzvahs..announced a skimmer, the swore by accident qand gave the Mike back...haha..Then a little more pond-siming then a run down Burma..shortly there-after Sexkitten, Bob and Atomic Jeff peaced out..then it was just me and Reynard doing some laps off the 6-pack. I ended with a run down Switchback and one down Razors and said goodbye to Blue. It's a shame they closed with so much snow but I ended up skiing the boot alot of days this season. It was definitely a great last day and I'm glad so many PASRs are in attendance. I was a little sad on the drive home but tomorrow I'm driving up to Stowe for more spring skiing..Thanks to all who were out today and made this day so much fun and who-ever saw my gaper fall at the top of Paradise where I hardly spilled my beer..you rock hardcore yo..Holla


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For sure..it's the same on PASR..I have tons of fans and groupies but there are also plenty of nit-picky, anal, wet-blankets who don't appreciate my humor..As for the underwear.  I wear boxers..I've got to keep my sperm count up..so one day I can make some lil GrilledSteezes..lol..



Easy big tasty......your not a rock star, a Met, Giant, Knick, Billy Kidd, James Taylor, CSN&Y, Buckethead, Beck or the creator of the Simpsons  I am not a fan or a groupie. I suppose I could hypathetically be a grandparent to one tho.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> gonna be a Wonder Year minus Fred Savage
> 100 ski days to me is average



You gotta admit...that's hillarious.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> You gotta admit...that's hillarious.



Much respect.  ;-)


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> You gotta admit...that's hillarious.



OMG he really does have groupies!  :wink:


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 11, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> OMG he really does have groupies!  :wink:



What...come on...that's a funny line. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> OMG he really does have groupies!  :wink:



If you give me a minute...I'll find my Apple-Juice rap from my myspace page...I freaking love to write raps and also freestyle..either battle rapping at parties or when I do Karaoke..

O.K. here's my Apple Juice rap...

Here's a rap I thought up earlier when I was drinking some Apple Juice and listening to crunk hits...

If you like Apple Juice..then you an A-head..you an A-head..If you like Apple Juice then you an A-head..you an A-head

I walk down the street yes I'm a pimp I walk down the street with a steezy limp..walking through the A with a bottle of A-juice..other hand on my nutz cause they feeling real loose..I drink that Apple juice straight to the dome...my head be spinning like wheels on chrome...I drink that Motts and Nantucket Nectars..even gave some juice to Hector..I hit the blunt occasionally it's the Apple-Juice that gets me Tip-say Tip-say..those punks drink fruit punch and lemonade..I always buy apple juice when I get paid..I copped a box of Apple juice with my happy meal..even had apple juice in my pocket on Let's make a Deal..what's behind door #3 it's apple juice for all my homies..apple sauce, apple cidar, and apple pie..I'm a hit that apple juice till the day I die..I get insane for the juice..sell my gold chains for the juices..get mad loco like OJ..as long as it doesn't mess with my AJ...I represent the A-heads from Boston to Tokyo..always give some juice to my steezy hoes..who be at my shows..#1 rule right before I shoop it's a big ass'ed bowl of Apple juice soup..eating fruit loops with Tucan Sam..drinking apple juice with a briz-ell named Pam..drinking apple juice with Bam and Don Vito..drinking apple juice with Judge Ito..and Michael Jacksons brother Tito..it's hella neato..like eating fritos...

If you like Apple Juice than you an A-head you an A-head If you like Apple Juice than you an A-head you an A-head..step to the left now step to the right pound some apple juice you'll feel alright-stick your left leg out and shake it all around do the hokey pokey and drink apple juice okey dokey

I drink apple Juice with Ned Flanders I drink apple juice with Steve Sanders..with Ann Landers...no goose or gander..if you mess with my lyrics gonna sue you for slander...I'm is-out


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man, it's a good thing you have a day job . . .

Do you have spinners on your subi?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh man, it's a good thing you have a day job . . .
> 
> Do you have spinners on your subi?



Nah..16 inch rims though...yeah boy----eeee..


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets see a link to ur myspace page Steeze


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

rob56789 said:


> Lets see a link to ur myspace page Steeze



nah..the last time I posted a link on Teton Gravity..a bunch of Maggots were posting pictures of my sister..sorry...even though my blog is funny with over 2,000 views..


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 11, 2007)

2000 views on ur blog whats so great about it?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nah..16 inch rims though...yeah boy----eeee..



They are 16s, but I keep 'em real clean....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

rob56789 said:


> 2000 views on ur blog whats so great about it?



It's funny and I also write alot of good raps...:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> They are 16s, but I keep 'em real clean....



Ridin on 16s
In the AZ scene
Chillin with Charlie Sheen
and Mr. Bean
a ski feen..fo shizzle
my raps always off the hizzle
listening to my i-pizzle..when I ski
with these I's eye C how it's gonna Bee
like the bug..some call me Grilled Steeze but my name is Doug
acting like a thug got the red-coats chasing..
skiers responsibility code violation I'll be facing
Silver medal in Nastar in my trophy case
now I'm all F*cked up drank a half of caseuke:
of that Budweiser..I like my rolls Kaiser..and some Guinness stout..like my fish trout that's what I'm about..word to your baby mamas belly button lint..what what./.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's funny and I also write alot of good raps...:-D



Playing pretty fast and loose with the definition of "good" there, aren't you?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2007)

So is the next Steeze post thread going to be 750? Or can ya hold on till 1000? ;-)


----------



## MarkC (Sep 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> So is the next Steeze post thread going to be 750? Or can ya hold on till 1000? ;-)



675, he will want to wait till 700 but blow his steeze too early


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

On PASR I only do one every 1,000 posts..but here I think it will be every 200...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2007)

Who are the smokin' hotties? :lol:

Sorry, had to ask.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2007)

i cant stop laughing.  i may be laughing at him, but still, i'm laughing.


just keep posting grilledcheezy.  its all good.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On PASR I only do one every 1,000 posts..but here I think it will be every 200...



hmmmmm so you said you have 13,000 posts over at PASR 


> Whatever..I just post what I want when I want on the intranetz...I don't have 13k posts on PASR posting only quality stuff..



and you do 1 every 1,000 posts........props to PASR for having 13m posts or maybe.......


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my 186th post.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> This is my 186th post.




Post-whore..:lol:


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Playing pretty fast and loose with the definition of "good" there, aren't you?



Maybe he lives in opposite land.  I've taken many trips there myself.  I personally don't like it.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 11, 2007)

Per the Steeze from PA ski and Ride.  Again, another reason not to listen to him.  

I feel like a traitor on AlpineZone..alot of the posters over there seem like rejected Jeopardy contestants..self proclaimed Know-It-Alls who don't know jack-shit..but there are some cool people over there and the owner is also named Greg and he actually posts and has an interest in skiing...lol..Anyway I thought Epicski had alot of Gapers until I went over to AlpineZone which adds to the humor of the site..anyway with Papasteeze getting nabbed on To Catch a Predator..and Chippy not posting anymore..the old members have to step up and create some new friends..and hit the web and promote PASR or it will turn into a bunch of cheeze and dookie..Holla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Per the Steeze from PA ski and Ride.  Again, another reason not to listen to him.
> 
> I feel like a traitor on AlpineZone..alot of the posters over there seem like rejected Jeopardy contestants..self proclaimed Know-It-Alls who don't know jack-shit..but there are some cool people over there and the owner is also named Greg and he actually posts and has an interest in skiing...lol..Anyway I thought Epicski had alot of Gapers until I went over to AlpineZone which adds to the humor of the site..anyway with Papasteeze getting nabbed on To Catch a Predator..and Chippy not posting anymore..the old members have to step up and create some new friends..and hit the web and promote PASR or it will turn into a bunch of cheeze and dookie..Holla




Good Detective work..there are alot of gapers on here though...it's an honest opinion..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Maybe he lives in opposite land.  I've taken many trips there myself.  I personally don't like it.




Wait.  Does that mean you actually like opposite land?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Wait.  Does that mean you actually like opposite land?



When he's there, he says he isn't, and claims to like it. When he's here, however, he says he's been and doesn't like it. The real problem occurs when he's been there, but says he hasn't, and forgets to remeber not to fail to recorrect is opposition.

I hope this clears things up.

You know what a goat is in Opposite Land?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 12, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Per the Steeze from PA ski and Ride.  Again, another reason not to listen to him.
> 
> I feel like a traitor on AlpineZone..alot of the posters over there seem like rejected Jeopardy contestants..self proclaimed Know-It-Alls who don't know jack-shit..but there are some cool people over there and the owner is also named Greg and he actually posts and has an interest in skiing...lol..Anyway I thought Epicski had alot of Gapers until I went over to AlpineZone which adds to the humor of the site..anyway with Papasteeze getting nabbed on To Catch a Predator..and Chippy not posting anymore..the old members have to step up and create some new friends..and hit the web and promote PASR or it will turn into a bunch of cheeze and dookie..Holla



this guy shouldnt be calling anyone a gaper.  

must have some funny mirrors in his house.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> You know what a goat is in Opposite Land?




The guy who forced the new guy to drop his bar of soap in the prison shower?


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Per the Steeze from PA ski and Ride.  Again, another reason not to listen to him.
> 
> I feel like a traitor on AlpineZone..alot of the posters over there seem like rejected Jeopardy contestants..self proclaimed Know-It-Alls who don't know jack-shit..but there are some cool people over there and the owner is also named Greg and he actually posts and has an interest in skiing...lol..Anyway I thought Epicski had alot of Gapers until I went over to AlpineZone which adds to the humor of the site..anyway with Papasteeze getting nabbed on To Catch a Predator..and Chippy not posting anymore..the old members have to step up and create some new friends..and hit the web and promote PASR or it will turn into a bunch of cheeze and dookie..Holla





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good Detective work..there are alot of gapers on here though...it's an honest opinion..



Weak, Steezy, weak. Thanks lumping me into the "cool" group though. :roll: Here's a newsflash for you: most AZers aren't concerned about what's "cool" which ironically is what makes them cool. Someday you might figure that out. Pretty clear where your allegiance lies and also nice to know you're here predominantly to promote PASR.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> The guy who forced the new guy to drop his bar of soap in the prison shower?



I was thinking mroe along the lines of "Same thing as here- Marc's date, only willing," but that works, too.


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Weak, Steezy, weak. Thanks lumping me into the "cool" group though. :roll: Here's a newsflash for you: most AZers aren't concerned about what's "cool" which ironically is what makes them cool. Someday you might figure that out. Pretty clear where your allegiance lies and also nice to know you're here predominantly to promote PASR.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not ashamed to say that I keep tuning in to see what the Steeze's reply will be!

This is high drama.

:lol:


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm not ashamed to say that I keep tuning in to see what the Steeze's reply will be!
> 
> This is high drama.
> 
> :lol:



Totally, I wish I had a less crappy job so that this wouldn't be the highlight of my day...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Weak, Steezy, weak. Thanks lumping me into the "cool" group though. :roll: Here's a newsflash for you: most AZers aren't concerned about what's "cool" which ironically is what makes them cool. Someday you might figure that out. Pretty clear where your allegiance lies and also nice to know you're here predominantly to promote PASR.





Haha..well you go to PASR to promote AlpineZone...unless you really want to know about skiing and riding in Pennsylvania...lol..


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..well you go to PASR to promote AlpineZone...unless you really want to know about skiing and riding in Pennsylvania...lol..



I initially went to PASR to present the Denton 66 degree claim which was discussed here. I figured the locals would be the most knowledgeable about it. I've been a member there for over 2 years and have a whopping 63 posts. That's a bit different than your 600+ posts here in a couple of weeks. Finally, I don't come back here and bash PASR.

I make posts on a number of skiing-related message boards and I will freely admit part of it is to spread the word about AZ if it's appropriate to the conversation. Mostly though, I'm just nuts about skiing and like to participate in a bunch of skiing forums.

I'm not really all that offended, GSS; just questioning your motive a bit.


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I was thinking mroe along the lines of "Same thing as here- Marc's date, only willing," but that works, too.



I think I like your definition better.  In which case, I need to make more visits to opposite land, apparently.  The whole rufie thing is getting kinda old.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

Meh.

Not nearly the fireworks I was hoping for.

Back to my stimulating job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I initially went to PASR to present the Denton 66 degree claim which was discussed here. I figured the locals would be the most knowledgeable about it. I've been a member there for over 2 years and have a whopping 63 posts. That's a bit different than your 600+ posts here in a couple of weeks. Finally, I don't come back here and bash PASR.
> 
> I make posts on a number of skiing-related message boards and I will freely admit part of it is to spread the word about AZ if it's appropriate to the conversation. Mostly though, I'm just nuts about skiing and like to participate in a bunch of skiing forums.
> 
> I'm not really all that offended, GSS; just questioning your motive a bit.



I'm not bashing Alpine Zone..I like the site..I was just stating my opinion..and in my opinion there are alot of gapers on this site...there are alot of gapers on PASR as well..it's not a bad thing..just my opinion..and there are also alot of Know-It-Alls..who really don't know it all..My motive on here is to post about skiing and have some fun..that's all and my pace of posting will probably slow to around 28-29 posts per day..


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I initially went to PASR to present the Denton 66 degree claim which was discussed here. I figured the locals would be the most knowledgeable about it. I've been a member there for over 2 years and have a whopping 63 posts. That's a bit different than your 600+ posts here in a couple of weeks. Finally, I don't come back here and bash PASR.
> 
> I make posts on a number of skiing-related message boards and I will freely admit part of it is to spread the word about AZ if it's appropriate to the conversation. Mostly though, I'm just nuts about skiing and like to participate in a bunch of skiing forums.
> 
> I'm not really all that offended, GSS; just questioning your motive a bit.



I'm pretty glad I read that post.  I found GSS obnoxious from the begining, as laid back as I am.  Now I have good reason to dislike him.  Thanks ccskier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm pretty glad I read that post.  I found GSS obnoxious from the begining, as laid back as I am.  Now I have good reason to dislike him.  Thanks ccskier.



Marc there's no reason to dislike me..I like skiing just like you..:-D


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not bashing Alpine Zone..I like the site..I was just stating my opinion..and in my opinion there are alot of gapers on this site...there are alot of gapers on PASR as well..it's not a bad thing..just my opinion..and there are also alot of Know-It-Alls..who really don't know it all..My motive on here is to post about skiing and have some fun..that's all and my pace of posting will probably slow to around 28-29 posts per day..



How do you know who's a gaper if you've never skied with any AZers? And for the record, newbies aren't always gapers. I will agree on the know-it-all claim though. There's some irony in that criticism too if you know what I mean... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> How do you know who's a gaper if you've never skied with any AZers? And for the record, newbies aren't always gapers. I will agree on the know-it-all claim though. There's some irony in that criticism too if you know what I mean... :lol:



Haha..yeah I guess there is some irony..lol...anyway if everybody was like me when it came to skiing..the mountains would be so freaking crowded...different strokes for different folks..I'm going to try to stop using the term gaper..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> How do you know who's a gaper if you've never skied with any AZers? And for the record, newbies aren't always gapers. I will agree on the know-it-all claim though. There's some irony in that criticism too if you know what I mean... :lol:



I don't know, I'd say our gaper and know-it-all quotients are pretty low. Everyone here is pretty standup about their ability, and we're all pretty serious about skiing. Everyone also does a pretty good job of distinguishing between fact and opinion. If someone knows something, they say so, and if they have an opinion to offer, they do, and designate it as such.  If you pay attention, it's pretty easy to tell how much weight to give anyone's posts.


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Marc there's no reason to dislike me..I like skiing just like you..:-D



Sorry, pal, loyalty and two facedness are my biggest pet peeves.  You struck out big time on one of em.  If that's part of your character, chances are I am not going to see beyond that.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Sorry, pal, loyalty and two facedness are my biggest pet peeves.  You struck out big time on one of em.  If that's part of your character, chances are I am not going to see beyond that.



Oof! :blink: A smackdown by Marc who has to be one of the most mellow AZers going. That's not good.

Thanks for the loyalty, Marc.


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Sorry, pal, loyalty and two facedness are my biggest pet peeves.  You struck out big time on one of em.  If that's part of your character, chances are I am not going to see beyond that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Sorry, pal, loyalty and two facedness are my biggest pet peeves.  You struck out big time on one of em.  If that's part of your character, chances are I am not going to see beyond that.



Sorry Marc..:uzi::uzi::smash::smash:uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe Marc is mellow from growing special Organic Tomatoes on his farm...lol..I'm only Joshing with you buddy...lol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm not ashamed to say that I keep tuning in to see what the Steeze's reply will be!
> 
> This is high drama.
> 
> :lol:




I'm with you on this one. I read his "posts" and then feel like someone that can't look away when passing a car wreck.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 12, 2007)

He is truely inspiring me to post-whorism.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG, did I just make a post about post-whoring?


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG, did I just make a post about making a post about post whoring!!!  Look Ma, I'm becoming a post whore too!!!!   


1000 posts here I come!!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> He is truely inspiring me to post-whorism.





Kerovick said:


> OMG, did I just make a post about post-whoring?





Kerovick said:


> OMG, did I just make a post about making a post about post whoring!!!  Look Ma, I'm becoming a post whore too!!!!
> 
> 
> 1000 posts here I come!!!!


----------



## ccskier (Sep 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm pretty glad I read that post.  I found GSS obnoxious from the begining, as laid back as I am.  Now I have good reason to dislike him.  Thanks ccskier.



Glad I could be of assistance.  I knew there was some background to it all out there.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul said:


>



This is so great.  I'm quoting it just so I can see it again.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> This is so great.  I'm quoting it just so I can see it again.



And again.



Paul said:


>


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Glad I could be of assistance.  I knew there was some background to it all out there.



Actually you're a retard with no life..:uzi: ass-clown


----------



## 2knees (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually you're a (poor choice of words) with no life..:uzi: ass-clown




lol, says the guy with the most posts in the history of the internet.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2007)

And again!!!






I think we can all agree that THE HOFF RULES!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually you're a retard with no life..:uzi: ass-clown








Who you callin' clown?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't hassle the Hof!

Anyway, it seems the charm is wearing off. Of the Steeze that is, not the Hof.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually you're a retard with no life..:uzi: ass-clown



Steeze, those are some pretty tasteless words you are using here.  I am sure that there is someone on this forum who may have a relative who may have a an issue with the use of your words.  Let me start out by saying that I have you figured out.  1. You are what, 28 and spend your days online either her, Myspace, PA, Epic or where ever, you are the one who needs to get a life.  2.  With your level of maturity I also will gander that you probably still live at home with mommy and daddy.  My thought related to this is also that you can't get a job anywhere else because you would last about 5 minutes for wasting so much time on the internet, oh yeah or a girlfriend for that matter.  3.  Sure you sound like you are the man over there at your local hill, congrats on the accomplishment.  Must be pretty uplifting to impress 18 year old girls, or even guys I would assume in your case.  And lastly, getting a life, lets see, I have been a member of this forum for almost a year and have barely hit 100 posts, so, who needs to get a life here? YOU DO!!!!  You are nothing but a loser who needs to get a life and stop wasting the bandwith on our computers with your useless bs.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2007)

And now seems like a good time to lock this one up.

Pretty useless thread you have to admit.


----------

